# Re: Death by Vodka



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have used vodka to end lives of 5 chickens now. My last one was a Jersey and I only had 30ml of vodka which turned out to be not enough.

I should/could have used 50-60ml. I ended up finding an old bottle of rum to make due. I did tube it.

It takes an hour or more. With not enough last night it took a few hours. Don't worry about giving too much, in fact too much is good. 

So it does work if you use enough and have an hour to sit and hold the special ones and is non violent. If not by vodka specifically, you can get a bird unconscious enough so they never know you hit them with the axe.

Does anyone have suggestions on anything that would contain more alcohol than vodka?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

While I used to be a vodka drinker, I was unaware it had more alcohol than other liquors. 

When they are down down (double words intended) I've used starter fluid. Fast, effective and little stress to the bird. When they are not prostrate then I take them to the vet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd think booze would burn their esophagus, wouldnt it? Everclear 190 proof grain alcohol costs around $20.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It won't burn their esophagus if it's tubed. I have taken some to the vet and not anything to do with favorite or not. Sometimes I'm just not up to my stress limit. Dawg, where do they sell everclear?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Bacardi 151


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So Vodka is not high alcohol ?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> So Vodka is not high alcohol ?


Most 80 proof vodkas are about 40%. Bacardi 151 is 75.5%


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

The Everclear that Dawg mentioned is 95% alcohol. Makes me gag just thinking about trying to drink that, lol.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

casportpony said:


> The Everclear that Dawg mentioned is 95% alcohol. Makes me gag just thinking about trying to drink that, lol.


Yeah, it's like drinking rubbing alcohol, smells like it too. Well, all vodka smells like rubbing alcohol to me lol. Nasty stuff.
Karen, liquor stores should carry Everclear. I dont drink anymore, havnt been in a liquor store in many years.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't drink but I know someone will say that's a waste of alcohol...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's not a waste IMO.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

To me this sounds like a very kind way for a chicken to pass. Getting to hold them while they are taking their last breath to me is important


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do try.....


----------

